# Loose tenons for workbench



## blackbulldog (28 May 2021)

I'm thinking about building another workbench, mainly to practice loose tenon work - I've never used them before. In fact I've never done any 'real' joinery at all. All my previous stuff has been glue and screw stuff.

I was thinking of using some of the 38 x 89 CLS stuff from wickes or wherever.

I'm starting to work things out and am beginning to think that I won't be able to use the same stock for the corner posts as I do for the rails? as there won't be enough of it to have the mortises in two faces ...

Is that right, will I need thicker stock for the corner posts?

TIA


----------



## 6x4 (28 May 2021)

Depends. There’s a workbench thread earlier this week and @Droogs helped reset the conversation by asking if it was for hand tool use or just power tools. 

To build something up to hand planing ( lots of sideways force) I went for 100x100 minimum for legs, with mortises as you describe. These can be laminated up from standard construction timber.


----------



## blackbulldog (28 May 2021)

My mistake, I want to build a 'work table', probably on wheels, rather that a 'workbench', apologies.

But, I'll be using power tools primarily.

I had though about laminating timber to get the extra width, thanks.

Generally though, I'm guessing there wouldn't be enough 'meat' in the timber I suggested (without laminating) to house mortises in two faces, that right?


----------



## 6x4 (28 May 2021)

I fear you're right, a 38mm max through tenon probably isn’t going to work well in a workshop without some other joinery, blocks or gussets in the corners and that’s probably not what you’re trying to achieve with you M/T practice anyway?

If you’ve already got the 38x89 stock, laminating that would be plenty good for a table/trolley though.


----------



## Spectric (28 May 2021)

This guy builds a really solid looking bench using laminated ply for a lot of the construction, and even open M&T joints.


----------



## blackbulldog (29 May 2021)

Spectric said:


> This guy builds a really solid looking bench using laminated ply for a lot of the construction, and even open M&T joints.



I built my first tracksaw cutting table using that laminated plywood with 'mortise and tenons' technique. Think I'll have a go laminating the timber and join using loose tenons.


----------



## Paul alan (2 Jun 2021)

I built mine using 90mmx90mm
Posts for the base with a through tenon and wedge. It’s a really solid bench and can take it down if needed.
I built the top from 25mm mdf topped with 18mm birch so I could utilise my mat fit dovetail gear.
It’s flat as hell as I used a torsion assembly.
I love it.


----------



## blackbulldog (2 Jun 2021)

Paul alan said:


> I built mine using 90mmx90mm
> Posts for the base with a through tenon and wedge. It’s a really solid bench and can take it down if needed.
> I built the top from 25mm mdf topped with 18mm birch so I could utilise my mat fit dovetail gear.
> It’s flat as hell as I used a torsion assembly.
> I love it.


That looks great. Really like the rail grooves on the front, I need to figure out how to do that.


----------



## Paul alan (2 Jun 2021)

blackbulldog said:


> That looks great. Really like the rail grooves on the front, I need to figure out how to do that.


It’s a fantastic system. I bought one kit that had the router but you need included with the clamps and I use it all over now.
Made a great sled with it and a loose tenon jig that’s accurate and easy to set up. 
well worth the money


----------



## blackbulldog (2 Jun 2021)

Paul alan said:


> It’s a fantastic system. I bought one kit that had the router but you need included with the clamps and I use it all over now.
> Made a great sled with it and a loose tenon jig that’s accurate and easy to set up.
> well worth the money


Where did you get the kit from?
Any pics of the loose tenon jig?
Cheers.


----------



## Paul alan (2 Jun 2021)

blackbulldog said:


> Where did you get the kit from?
> Any pics of the loose tenon jig?
> Cheers.


I think it was workshop heaven??
Around £80-£90 for the kit with 2 clamps and a few little knobs etc for jigs as well as the router bit you need to rout the grooves.
When I get home I’ll take some pics of the jigs I made with it.


----------

